

Where should I start to get into game developing? - bl00djack

Hi, everyone. I want to get into game developing but I don&#x27;t know where to start. Can anyone give me some suggestions, like which programs should I start one by one?
======
tompko
[http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/technical/game-
progr...](http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/technical/game-
programming/your-first-step-to-game-development-starts-here-r2976) gives a
fairly reasonable progression, and in general gamedev.net has a lot of useful
tutorials and articles.

